# Recovered from Drug induced in 3 weeks.



## JollyRanch11 (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi, to start off things I am 15 years old, I smoked weed occasionly with friends, and after a couple of night outs I thought on hmmm, maybe we should try LSD! We all read the effects but sadly no one wanted to trip with me, but they said they will babysit me for the night. So long story short, had a good trip for 6 hours and the rest was bad due to my anxiety kick in. A day after, i felt really emotional. No DP/DR yet but really really emotional. I cried myself to sleep that day. After a week of wtf am i doing vibe I took a shower and i closed my eyes and It was like I looked at myself from above... I immediately stood up out of panic and I started questioning reality... who am i? Am i dreaming? And basically this went on for 3 weeks... that was really bad!! I just wanted to tell you to avoid the internet, avoid looking it up, i looked it up and i saw recovery stories of people that recovered after 3 years and i thought to myself... 3 years?!?! I didnt exercise AT ALL, I just drank water only and after the 3 weeks I feel really good, just a little bit of unfocus on what i am doing. TLDR; 15 yrs old did some acid, dr/dp and dissociation hit but i feel normal after 3 weeks (no exercise)


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

That's really great you've come through this.

I just want to advise though that there have been people on here before who had a spell of DP and then thought they could do drugs again and ended up back at square one, so I hope you've learned from this







I know there is a lot of peer pressure to take drugs casually at your age, but the effects of these drugs is chemical dissociation so you'd be taking a big risk with your mental health if you do.


----------

